# Cut or designated mothers?



## Squatchbud (Dec 16, 2018)

As a new grower, I was wondering what you more experienced growers like to do. Do you prefer to just cut clones before moving your plants to flower, or do you like to keep a designated mother plant? I would enjoy hearing your answers and why you chose the method you use. Thanks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 16, 2018)

Personally I just cut clones. I don’t have room to keep a mother. I only have one tent. If I had 2 i’d have to figure out what to do with a lot more extra buds.


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2018)

both


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2018)

I don't do mothers anymore, just clones.  I end up abusing them and I can't take the guilt.  Clones for me.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

Dumb question : how many clones can you get from one mother,  assuming you dont keep the mum.
My apologies for the hijack OP.


----------



## Squatchbud (Dec 18, 2018)

Depends on how big the mom is I'd guess. So in theory, as many as there are branches to cut.


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

Squatchbud said:


> Depends on how big the mom is I'd guess. So in theory, as many as there are branches to cut.



Holy crap on a cracker they must grow like Weeds !    Now this is a new wrinkle i need to ponder.
Thanks Squatchbud


----------



## Keef (Dec 18, 2018)

The number of clones U can get from a mother is infinite --
Then U can use a cut as a mother and do it again !-- I find it easier to just clone from clones and it gets U to the same place-- I grew up around livestock so I tend to call it my bloodlines instead of variety or clone line-- I clone to keep the bloodline of the mother the cuts came from alive and happy !-- What I tend to do is shape the plant a week or so before sending to to bloom -- Those clippings are my new clones --


----------



## bluegrasser (Dec 18, 2018)

Keef said:


> The number of clones U can get from a mother is infinite --
> Then U can use a cut as a mother and do it again !-- I find it easier to just clone from clones and it gets U to the same place-- I grew up around livestock so I tend to call it my bloodlines instead of variety or clone line-- I clone to keep the bloodline of the mother the cuts came from alive and happy !-- What I tend to do is shape the plant a week or so before sending to to bloom -- Those clippings are my new clones --



Oddly enough that makes sense to me Keef. We used to raise and sell Beagle hounds and the theories seem to be about the same. Thanks for the info bro


----------

